# Slaanesh Termi's or Noise Marines w/Luscius



## pbird82 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm looking for a good offensive unit to base my Emperor's Children army around. I was wondering if you guys thought a group of Termi's with LC's and MoS in a Landraider would be best or if you'd go with a squad of Noise Marines with Luscius the Eternal for double doom siren action. Let my know what you think and maybe even how you would make the best use of them.

And please don't say take Zerkers and Kharn..... this is an Emperor's Children List. ;-)


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, if you're after the most killiness it'll depend on your local metagame - do you face lots of MEQs? then either is viable, if you face lots of TEQs then the TLC would be better as the DS is only AP3...

against guard / most eldar / tau you'll find the terminators to either not get their, or be overkill - leaving you stranded after 1 round of combat. Banshees / Incubi will destroy them in combat anyways... Of course, against these last two units the noise boys will falter in combat, but the DS will allow you to remove most of the squad before you hit combat anyways...

I personally run Lucius in a squad of 6 noise boys w/ champion & DS & find it very effective. The double siren just destroys units it hits & frankly most people underestimate its effects...

If you want to run fluffy then again I'd recommend the noise boys as you can't put 6 terminators in a rhino for sacred numbers

5 terminators w/ TLC, IOS & a naked land raider is 450 points
6 noise marines w/ PW/DS champion, Lucius & a rhino is 360 points

that should factor in as well...


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Okay I will run Pair of LC Termies anyday, As Long as they have a Transport and your running a Lash Sorceror/DP. 

You need the LR to move them safely, and the Assualt Ramp works nice here. The best tatic is drive up, Lash a unit close, and Assault at Int 5, 4 attacks each, reroll to hit, PW goodness :laugh:. Banshess no prob as they will be decimated too with no Inv. Tau/Eldar givving you headachs, Destroy there Transports and Lash them to you. Its a good combination. 

As for Lucious...no.... he cant Lash and Kharn is better in CC than him anyday. So dont bother with him at all. 2 Lashing HQs in DPs/Sorcerors. Also Zerkers are way better points wise than Noise Marines, however Noise Marines are way better in Range Fights than any Cult Choice and hold there own with a simple PW totting Champ in CC.

So dont use Luscius as hes not worth it, Use Lashing HQs, Make your Noise Marines for Range Combat with a PW Champ, Forget DoomSiren till it becomes Cheaper in the next dex (doubt it), and use a LR to transport those Pair LC Termies for saftey and assaulting.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

My opinion is...take neither put him with plague marines instead! :biggrin: hehe just joking, in all seriousness I suggest taking him with noise marines since not only does it make it more fluffy and versatile with fighting and shooting quite well but they already have I5 anyways, along with the fact that you really don't need to have super-armoured guys since the doom sirens (or is it blastmasters?) should blast any Dread or vehicle coming your way, barring LR and Monoliths in which case you should run. Termies also prevent you from running people down, which also wastes a portion of the advantage of having a high Initiative. I think the final nail in the coffin for Termies not being viable is that they're elites and Noise Marines are both troops and cheaper in comparison. Hope you have fun with the unit regardless!


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Banshess no prob as they will be decimated too with no Inv.


Banshees will reduce your initiative to 1 (or 0) in the 1st round of combat & will then proceed to tear you up with proper support from a farseer - your I5 means nothing when you get hit with that howl.



Warlock in Training said:


> As for Lucious...no.... he cant Lash and Kharn is better in CC than him anyday. So dont bother with him at all.


You'll find that Kharn vs Lucius in this edition is actually quite balanced with the advantage going to whichever has the charge - Kharn has more attacks, and hits on 2's, but if Lucius can charge he can hit him with the doom siren, will strike first and any invul saves he makes will wound Kharn back



Warlock in Training said:


> Also Zerkers are way better points wise than Noise Marines, however Noise Marines are way better in Range Fights than any Cult Choice and hold there own with a simple PW totting Champ in CC.


Going to have to disagree there too - point for point noise marines with SB's (and a properly kitted noise champ) are much more effective than zerkers. The problem is zerkers are a 1-trick pony (and they perform very well at that trick, but nothing else); noise marines are excellent jack-of-all trade units & when their squads are kitted properly are excellent logn range / mid-range and close range/combat units



Grimskul25 said:


> Termies also prevent you from running people down, which also wastes a portion of the advantage of having a high Initiative.


Well, the noise marines BASE I is 5, which allows them a bonus to sweeping advance, but the I5 granted from an IoS does not add and anything marked this way still rolls on their base I of 4 (same as IoN doesn't make you T5 for instant death...)



Grimskul25 said:


> I think the final nail in the coffin for Termies not being viable is that they're elites and Noise Marines are both troops and cheaper in comparison.


This is a good point as well! Also worth mentioning is that the NM are fearless whereas the terminators are not... Sure Ld10 w/ a bajilion LC attacks is great, but you'll need to take a Ld check eventually (what happens when you get hit with a dread?)


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

hmm thats a doozie! personally i would go for the termies between these two options. but as some1 has already said - they need a land raider to be any good. noise marines can just go off in a rhino - so might be a bit cheaper (but not by much!) double doom siren is just sick! you will kill everyone and be left open and templated to death - try not to make things too killy! good oppenants will exploit it and feed you a unit they will exchange for yours and the exchange rate will be worse than the crinkley bottom scroat! id take lucius! no one ever sees or plays with him in this edition - he does have some cool rules but will go down quite easily for the points - characters in the chaos codex all suck - crap invuln. tendancy to kill themselves with 1's, no eternel warriror or crazy point costs(or all 3, yeah i m talking to you typhus!) he could be good against normal squads - or guardsmen something a bit out there crazy. i would never take him in a game that mattered tho - to unreliable for what he could do. I5 LC are a beast tho - only ever played with it once and it chewed thru the squad like wet toilet roll. problem is they got hit by a bucket load of plasma after that and ran away (damn chaos marines). its an awful lot of points to watch run away. specially when they cant even shoot as the fall back coz they have blades instead of guns!


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd suggest the termies as well. Warlock in Training gave a bunch of mostly-good advice about their use and the problems with the alternatives.

Noise marines are ok. Not the best troops in the game but certainly not the worst and their firepower is pretty significant. I don't think of them as great assault troops though, which the terminators would be.

Doom sirens are good but they suffer from the same problem assault troops have, in that you shoot something, it dies or runs away, and you are stranded. Shooting prior to an assault certainly isn't always bad, but a canny opponent can use it to deny you a charge and them charge you himself.

The termies give you something big and scary to throw at your opponent. I do suggest you give at least one of them a powerfist though, or maybe a chainfist champion, so that they can break vehicles. You don't want your guys to get charged by an armoured sentinel and spend the rest of the game locked because they can't break its armour.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes that Chain Fist is a must. I find LC Termies get stomp every time by Dreads and Wraithlords. They do need a CF. 

I think the use of a Long Range unit like NMs in a CC roll wasteful. There purpose is to sit on a Objective and pump out ridiculase firepower at the enemy, Blast Master too. If someone gets to close then Blast them with Assault Profile, if there still there charge. There awsome to sit on Objectives "in Cover ofcourse" and blast away. But to waste them on Assualts all the time is gonna cost you against a good player. Termies are more Pts but better at the job if use in Lash list.


----------



## pbird82 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the input guys. If I go with the Termi squad what loadout do you guys recommend? I only have the bits to make 2 with LC's atm but I do have a few assembled with combi-meltas to maybe go with them. Is the Chainfist/Heavy Flamer loadout worth it for one model? 

Another seperate thought was loading the Noise Marine squad that Lucius was joining with Sonic Blasters so if someone is feeding them junk units I can just shoot them up instead of assaulting them..... just a thought.

Thanks for the help and keep the comments coming!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I would use ethier pair LC for four for major Anti Infatry and 1 CF/IoS for Anti Armore. I really try to get the Bits for 4 LC Pairs. 

Or for a slighlty more expensive unit you could go for 4 LCs, 2 Combi Meltas, and 1 with a CF/IoS totting Termie. Its 10 Pts more for blowing vehicles away and be use as a DS option. 

Or again if your afraid of Junk Units use 4 LC termies with 3 Combi Flamers, 1 with HF, and a CF/IoS Totting Termie for anti Horde/Junk Units. Now with this uber expensive one you will not need a more expensive Doom Siren unit.


----------

